# Cornstarch, Arrowroot Powder, or Dry Flo?



## babudust (Aug 20, 2012)

Cornstarch, Arrowroot Powder, or Dry Flo, which is best to use when making a body butter?  I've been using cornstarch and I wanted to know if there is a difference with the greasiness when using any of the 3 in a body butter. Thanks.


----------



## new12soap (Aug 25, 2012)

I can't speak from personal experience, but I seem to recall seeing a recipe for a body butter (maybe on WSP? not sure) that uses a small amount of tapioca starch. That is the very fine powder, not the pearls used for making pudding. I found some at an asian market, 99 cents for 14 ounces. May be worth trying.


----------



## Genny (Aug 25, 2012)

I've used cornstarch, arrowroot powder, dry flo, rice flour and tapioca starch in a oil & butter body butter recipe.  Not all powders at one time LOL  But, they all felt the same.  I don't know what your recipe is, but if it's just oils & butter, it's going to be greasy and the use of a powder will only help a little.

If you want to post your recipe, we may be able to help you tweak it to be less greasy.


----------

